# Need ideas.



## noobneedshlp (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a friend who wants to grow his own beans. He has a wide open basement but  the space he wants to use with the only window is 8 foot x 7 foot but only 6 1/2 ft in height. I haven't had to deal with a space issue so I really don't know what to tell him. I'm sure I have more questions but this WW just won't let them come to the front. 
1.What would be the best system(hydro) we could build to grow in that space?
2.What is the maximum amount of plants that can grow in that space?
3.Can you run your AC duct to cool your HID? (1000 watt MH/HPS)


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow man 8'X7'. I would divide the room in half. 

There is a great film if you have highspeed. Its called Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic. http://www.pot-tv.net/archive/shows/pottvshowse-2993.html
 an hour and a half film on how to produce at least 1/4 lb. every two months. of course his set-up coulda yeilded a lot more than that. That was assuming 1 oz. per plant, which in his set-up shoulda been way more than that. 
Mr. Green has a basement configuration just like yours that he is showing how to build. 

He uses a drip Hydro for veg and an Ebb-n-flo (flood and drain) system for flower. Stoney bud is tha man on the forum when it comes to ebb-n-flo. So you'll want to post that question up in the hydro section.

I would run (2) 600W instead of 1000W in your area. its better in a large area to have more light coverage than one in the center trying to reach the "shaded" areas. The only other alternative would be to put the 1000W on a light mover. This is my opinion and am sure you will get other opinions.

I would also do what the Mr. Green movie did and divide the area in half. 1 area for veg and clones. Then the other for flower. This would enable a pure female run of bud, without having to weed out males in flower.

Basement grow: biggest hurdle is mold, excessive moisture, and stale air. so you'll want to keep an eye on that.

For the last question. Yes you can get cool reflectors or cool tubes for the light, and it is recommended to keep the ballast away from the actual grow area to help reduce heat that way to. Electronic ballast run less hot and more efficient than the original "analog" ballast. but they cost way more $$$.
You'll need to set up some cage fans or inline duct fans to help with your venting maybe.

Also and area this big, packed full. Odor may be a problem. security should always be #1. and the whole block smelling like a skunk farm can comprimise security. so you may want to look into a carbon filter.

Hope I helped ya out some.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I'm going to try and watch it now and see what I think about it. He has another 1000 watt ballast we could use. The ballasts he has don't put out much heat. You can touch the ballast with your hand and it doesn't burn, just feels warm. 
     He only wants one room to do everything. He works a lot so moving plants around is pretty much out.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 17, 2006)

depending on the size of the basement; i would light it all up.  start small in center of the room and expand as needed.  you have a window thats all ya need.  split the window for fresh air and exhausting.  put yer exhaust on top as hot air rises and buy a can filter for odor.  ya mount a 8" or 10" vortec fan on the top of the can filter and duct it out the window.  cleans the air from the room to outside.  use the bottom part of the window to **** in fresh air.  the outside can be camo'ed any way you want or left alone provided you use poly to cover, thus no light leaks.  this way you can put up 2 - 3  1000w HD's and grow 40 plants.  section off an area for veg using 6mm b/w poly attached to roof and floor.  it comes in 10' high size standard.  have fun


----------

